# Befree hat Geburtstag



## PLC-Gundel (10 November 2009)

Alles Gute zu Deinem Purzeltag :sm20:

Feier schön und lass es ordentlich krachen :sm24:

Gruss,
Gundula


----------



## crash (10 November 2009)

Na dann...

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
:sm20:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2009)

Hallo Trainer,
hast du ja garnicht gesagt das du heute Geburtstag hast.
Dann also alles gute, zum Geburtstag.

gruß helmut


----------



## Mike369 (10 November 2009)

Ich hoff das Training fällt deswegen nich aus^^
Auch von mir alles gute zum Ehrentag...


----------



## Andreas- (10 November 2009)

Jo, Befree Happy Birthday auch von mir!


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (10 November 2009)

Servus Befree,

auch von mir die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag!!
Da weis ich gleich, wer das erste Faß am ersten fränkisch/ oberpfälzischen
Forumsstammtisch am 24.11. bezahlt. 
(näheres unter Allgemein/Stammtisch/SPS IPC DRIVES in Nürnberg von 24.11 - 26.11 2009) 

Gruß FA


----------



## Homer79 (10 November 2009)

auch von mir alles gute!!!!

:sm20:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 November 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Wir sehen uns sicher übernächste Woche in Nürnberg.


----------



## marlob (10 November 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute 
Und leg den Helmut mal auf die Couch, damit ich beim Kampf auch eine Chance habe ;-)


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (10 November 2009)

Happy Birthday auch von mir...


----------



## Kai (10 November 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Cerberus (11 November 2009)

Von mir auch nachträglich alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## Befree (11 November 2009)

Danköööschön an alle... War gestern ne harte Nacht xD


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 November 2009)

Befree schrieb:


> Danköööschön an alle... War gestern ne harte Nacht xD


Schon für übernächste Woche geübt?


----------



## Befree (11 November 2009)

Nene, das war eher die Generalprobe... selbst ne couch war ich für ca. ne halbe stunde xD


----------

